# Little boys with mohawks?



## cool_mom (Mar 20, 2005)

We went to the beach last weekend. I saw a boy who couldn't have been older than five with a mohawk. He was the fourth boy who I have seen recently with a mohawk. In all cases, the parents looked pretty conventional. Why are little boys getting mohawks now? I thought that they went out of style in the '80's.


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

Several of my friends have given their boys mohawks (ages 2-8), and my oldest son (now 11) had one at age 7 for a few weeks. My DH is constantly trying to give my 16 mo ds one when he has sunscreen in his hair. I think it is just parents trying to relive their youth through the children (at least that is my DH's reason). I think it is pretty cute but I tend to let my kids do what they will with their hair.


----------



## LilyGrace (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ckmoore* 
I think it is just parents trying to relive their youth through the children (at least that is my DH's reason). I think it is pretty cute but I tend to let my kids do what they will with their hair.

Ouch.
My kids just got mohawks a few weeks ago. The youngest wanted one, and older brother came in while we were finishing so he decided he wanted one, too.

I tend to let my kids do what they want with their hair, too. To imply that I'm just trying to relive my youth because of a hairstyle my kids have is insulting.

They've been becoming more popular lately - two chefs on Top Chef (m and f) have mohawks and we frequently see pics of toddlers/young kids with fauxhawks.


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

Its all about individuality.








The less people have something.. the more IN it is!

I'd totally let my little boy have one.
If I had a little boy that is...


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

I think it's adowable.







:


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

Love 'em. I'd love to see my boy in one, but he's all about "fuzzy hair", which means the shortest crewcut I can give him without clipping his scalp with the trimmers.


----------



## Ducky5306 (Jul 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktbug* 
I think it's adowable.







:

me too







and yeah its just hair.. my hair was every color possible as a teenager and my son will be able to pick his hair color/style too


----------



## allbrightmama (Aug 8, 2004)

I was wondering about the mohawks too. Seen tons of them in the Boston suburbs in the past few weeks and mostly on the 3 to 7 year old crowd. Don't watch tv but I assumed it was something media related in that age group. Don't think those boys are Top Chef devotees...


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

It's just hair. Insert any other hairstyle in there and see how it sounds...big deal.


----------



## incorrigible (Jun 3, 2007)

.


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *incorrigible* 
Don't let people like that get under your skin.







Just make your own off screen







face, and don't let them bait you. :yawning:

That should be in the User Agreement.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

I call it Maddox Jolie-Pitt syndrome.


----------



## LeftField (Aug 2, 2002)

I wish one of my sons would go for that or decide to grow his hair out. They have very short, conventional haircuts and my 6 year old, who is very methodical, would never significantly alter his hair at this point b/c it would disturb him. I love the mohawks and shaggy hair and such. And my Mom would never let me do what I wanted to do with my own appearance so I would never control my kids' bodies as strictly as she did. Maybe they'll change their minds when they're older...


----------



## Tiffany_PartyOf5 (Jan 5, 2007)

Im actually struggling with this. I think its adorable and really want to do it with ds1's hair. He is 4 and hates his hair washed so it would be less hair to wash







and its Florida so it would be cooler... but he HATES his haircut and screams bloody murder when we try to cut his hair.. I used to spike his hair and he would let me do that, so Im sure he would let me do up a mohawk.. but because he doesnt want his hair cut, should I just let it grow? I mean I hate the idea of it getting any longer than it is (its grown over his ears already because we DREAD cutting it because of his screaming) because I fear washing it. Washing his hair is a nightmare lol.. Luckily, he doesnt ever really get tooooo dirty. he plays in the water most of the day and isnt a sand type kid.. so we wash his hair about twice a week. DH is talking about before we move just going ahead and cutting it and creating a mohawk on ds.. a veyr short one so its not much upkeep.. I dont know!!


----------



## amj'smommy (Feb 24, 2005)

My oldest ds (7) just got one last Saturday.... he had been talking about it for awhile so we let him get it done.... it's only hair


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

My 7 year old son was begging for one, I would have said yes (what the heck, it's summer.) But DH vetoed it.

No, it has nothing to do with the parents (unless the kid is 3 or something).

Usually the children are asking for it.

On crazy hair days (schools, camps) some kids give themselves mohawks - that's where they see it.


----------



## sarahmae1 (Nov 11, 2002)

My 6 and 3yr. olds have mohawks right now. DS1 had one last summer for a bit too. He asked for one, so I said okay. I think they look super cute! My dh does not like them at all! He's much more conservative than I am when it comes to things like that though. I figure, its only hair and its summer anyway... plus like I said they look super cute!









ETA: My younger one wanted one to be like big brother!


----------



## ShaggyDaddy (Jul 5, 2006)

I used to beg when I was little (in the mid-late 80s, after they were out of style) to get one... If either of my kids asked, he/she would have one, although I would shed a tear for his sweet sweet long hair (dd doesn't have much yet). I think that is the big difference, our generation wanted 'hawks but were not allowed to get them, but now that we are parents, our kids can do it, the stigma is gone.


----------



## princesspennie (Jul 26, 2005)

I think in some circles of parents they follow what the Stars are doing with thier kids hair..

Angelina Joilie always has her son Maddox's hair in a mohawk cut and Brad Pitt was sporting one back in April..dont know if he still has it or not..

Some kids ask for them and some parents think they look adorable..

If my son wants one one day he can have one.. I cant say no because his dad has long hair down to his butt..
Its just hair and will grow back anyway


----------



## MidwifeErika (Jun 30, 2005)

My son has had one for over 2 years now. It is his preffered haircut now. It was totally all my idea when he was 1 and needed a first haircut.... he matched me and my pink hair better







It was just sooooooo cute! And so, it has stayed. I think maybe 2 times in the last 2 years we have cut it off and both times we regretted it and missed it and so it came back.

It is just another hairstyle. No different than giving a kid a bowl cut or military haircut or whatever other style the parents think looks the best.


----------



## mammastar2 (Dec 17, 2004)

When my daughter was wee, we always used to give her one with sunscreen - she had such fine hair, and always ditched hats, so it was the perfect way to protect her scalp in the summer!


----------



## guest9921 (Nov 3, 2005)

I think its 'as much about the parents' for a toddler, as any other haircut, really.
Did your (1-2yr) toddler tell you to cut her bangs short or keep her hair curly? Etc.
Up until kids pick their own clothes (and some tots have preferences) we're choosing what we want to put on our children.

I wanted to give DS a 'conservative' mohawk, once he was of walking age - but couldn't cut his curls.
I recently cut his curls, due to the heat, and he's a spitting image of Dorothy Hamil. Also, his heads too round for a mohawk.

But, to you moms with boys (or girls







) with mohawks, rock on.

Edit: And, if my child ever asked for any haircut - he's more than welcome to have it. Even if he wanted to buzz it short and put a nike symbol in the back... I'd probably die laughing, but hey - its his body.


----------



## mittendrin (Nov 5, 2003)

Alright, being well aware of the fact that I might be the only one with this opinion on this board I still give my unwanted 2 cents: Seeing little kids with dyed hair, mohawks or camo clothes makes my toenails roll up. And I don't have a problem with being conservative in some ways. I do not even give my kids buzzcuts, I like them to have hair on their skull.
What will I do if they ask for it at some point? I will clench my teeth and try to talk them out of it but in the end I do realize I gotta pick my battles and there's worse things in life.
I think one should keep two things separate: does you kid ask to look that way or are you just doing it to him because you think it looks cool. That's probably what one of the pp wanted to say when she got flamed and picked on immediately for voicing her more of a conservative opinion.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

My 4.5 yr. old wants one because his dad has one (and my husband has dreads-- we're pretty hip parents). I said no because I don't want to put any product in his hair and it wouldn't stick up without it.
Unless anyone has tips for a chemical-free spiky mohawk?


----------



## LilyGrace (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hottmama* 
Unless anyone has tips for a chemical-free spiky mohawk?









Egg whites or plain gelatin.








Seriously, though. Wet hair, comb in, and blow dry while holding cardboard against the other side.

A little tip I had given to me the first day the boys went out in public with their 'hawks.


----------



## CaraNicole (Feb 28, 2007)

_this is actually going to be ds' first hair cut...i figure i have to do something cool for all the lame matchy matchy outfits i've put him in!_


----------



## glendora (Jan 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
I call it Maddox Jolie-Pitt syndrome.

















:


----------



## Kerrie (Jul 23, 2003)

DS (age 4 right now) has had a mohawk on and off for over a year now. Right now it's bright green! I love it and he loves the attention that he gets from kids and adults alike. (I like it because it drives my mom and mil nuts







maybe not the best reason to have one but that's my reason) If you were to see me, I think I look very conventional and my dds do too.


----------



## Boobs (Apr 17, 2004)

Take that!










__
https://flic.kr/p/720454995


----------



## melissel (Jun 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katfka* 
Even if he wanted to buzz it short and put a nike symbol in the back... I'd probably die laughing, but hey - its his body.









:


----------



## Tiffany_PartyOf5 (Jan 5, 2007)

How do you get them to sit still long enough to get a mohawk straight?


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

My 8 month old has a natural Fauxhawk. I get comments on it all of the time. I love it.







:


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilyGrace* 
Ouch.
To imply that I'm just trying to relive my youth because of a hairstyle my kids have is insulting.

Hmm...I thought I made it clear that that was my DH's reason. Sorry if I didn't. I'm not trying to say that is the reason every parent does it, just my DH and a few of my friends. Not trying to provoke anyone, I swear!


----------



## Yoshua (Jan 5, 2006)

jake had a mohawk from 3.5 to just after 4. here is an artwork pic I did of him for the computer background at home.

Jakes Mohawk


----------



## moonshoes (Jun 1, 2007)

I've seen them a lot lately too and think they are great. I can't imagine that anyone is _forcing_ their sons to get them, kids see other kids and might like their hairdo, much like adults...


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allbrightmama* 
I was wondering about the mohawks too. Seen tons of them in the Boston suburbs in the past few weeks and mostly on the 3 to 7 year old crowd.

Well, that's one guarantee that no teeanger will ever have one again - make it popular for young kids!


----------



## CaraNicole (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demeter9* 
My 8 month old has a natural Fauxhawk. I get comments on it all of the time. I love it.







:


_i'm so jealous...ds is just STARTING to get some hair..._


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

My 6 year old wants to get one before he starts 1st grade in September. The reason? He found out that the other little boy named Liam in the 1st grade will be in his class next year. Their last names both start with F, so they can't be Liam F. So, he's decided he wants to be known as "Mohawk Liam"









If he still wants one in September, we'll do it for him. He also might want to Manic Panic it, but he's not sure yet.


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaraNicole* 
_i'm so jealous...ds is just STARTING to get some hair..._









Hey my first daughter, I would scrap together tiny tufts and put an elastic around the wisps until she was three. Even *I* am jealous of him.







:


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

I think most mohawks looks stupid, especially on little kids! Ya know like the ones where the sides is shaved but the middle is long and they don't stick it up. I DO like the fauxhawks though. I think those are cute. Right now I'd say my son would never have one, but if he wants one, I'll have to re-think it then. I'm not opposed if that's how he wants to express himself.


----------



## Guava~Lush (Aug 9, 2003)

I also blame Maddox.


----------



## Mary (Nov 19, 2001)

I have to admit, I'm not into it. When I see a toddler with one, I automatically assume it's the parents that want this. Once I saw a parent fixing her toddler's mohawk in the Target bathroom and I really just thought that was ridiculous. I'm sorry if that bothers anyone- I do understand allowing your child to wear their hair as they see fit and picking battles and all that jazz.

I see it as a trend. I don't want my kids to have their identity tied up in how they look at such a young age. So far my kids don't even think about stuff like that and I'm glad. I know as they get older they will reach a point where they do care, but I'm not going to be a catalyst for it.

This is coming from someone that was probably one of the most unique looking kids at my school growing up. At the tender age of 12 (in the late 80's) I dyed my hair all colors, had my ears pierced up and down and wore skeleton stockings to school for fun (I also had stripes, plaid, every color you can imagine). I wanted to be different, and different I was. It wasn't until I was about 15 or 16 that I quit seeing myself as simply what I looked like and man am I glad I got out of that place I was in, which was a very self-focused place to be. I also realized along the way that I am plenty different without having to announce it to the world.

Ok, so maybe I have issues.







I'm just not into the little kids with mohawk thing.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I think it's adorable. I'd totally let my DS do it if he wanted one.


----------



## mittendrin (Nov 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mary* 
I have to admit, I'm not into it. When I see a toddler with one, I automatically assume it's the parents that want this. Once I saw a parent fixing her toddler's mohawk in the Target bathroom and I really just thought that was ridiculous. I'm sorry if that bothers anyone- I do understand allowing your child to wear their hair as they see fit and picking battles and all that jazz.

I see it as a trend. I don't want my kids to have their identity tied up in how they look at such a young age. So far my kids don't even think about stuff like that and I'm glad. I know as they get older they will reach a point where they do care, but I'm not going to be a catalyst for it.

This is coming from someone that was probably one of the most unique looking kids at my school growing up. At the tender age of 12 (in the late 80's) I dyed my hair all colors, had my ears pierced up and down and wore skeleton stockings to school for fun (I also had stripes, plaid, every color you can imagine). I wanted to be different, and different I was. It wasn't until I was about 15 or 16 that I quit seeing myself as simply what I looked like and man am I glad I got out of that place I was in, which was a very self-focused place to be. I also realized along the way that I am plenty different without having to announce it to the world.

Ok, so maybe I have issues.







I'm just not into the little kids with mohawk thing.


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

I think it's really cute personally! I'd give my little boy a mowhawk...if I had a little boy, that is. My husband and I are punk rockers, so it'd go pretty well.


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

I think its really cute too. All my boyfriends until I was around 19 had mohawks or liberty spikes. I had bright purple and pink hair until i got too poor to maintain it. I'd LOVE to do a mohawk on my son but I know he wouldnt sit still for it. I'm also fine with dying my kids hair if they want it. In the battle of wills, I can think of far more things to get worked up about than hair.


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mary* 

I see it as a trend. I don't want my kids to have their identity tied up in how they look at such a young age.

I'm okay with that but my kids didn't really have a choice. They're biracial and people are always commenting on their curly hair. I guess we could have buzzed it but then I'm sure it would have been something else. I bet kids with red and/or curly hair get lots of comments too.

My youngest ds doesn't have curly hair but he gets commments anyway because he looks different from the rest of the family.


----------



## Marcee (Jan 23, 2007)

My oldest 2 have had them off on for abut 4 years now. My 7 year old has had one consistently for about 4 years. His is the on the top only kind. Some times he wears it up (and rocks the hawk) and sometimes he wears it down, just depends on his mood. My oldest 2 have seemed to "grow out" of it for now but we will see.

By the way I am very conservitive. So boy was my mom shocked when i let the boys get them. And I even let them get them before school pictures (gasp) and I let them wear them up to church.


----------



## SarahJoy (Jul 7, 2007)

hey i have pink hair half the time, so if i had a little boy who wanted a mohawk i'd be all about it. haha. my 5 y/o DD wants pink hair like mommy i just don't have the patience to try to get her to stay still and not roll around on anything for the 15 minutes it takes to set.


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marybethorama* 
I'm okay with that but my kids didn't really have a choice. They're biracial and people are always commenting on their curly hair. I guess we could have buzzed it but then I'm sure it would have been something else. I bet kids with red and/or curly hair get lots of comments too.

My youngest ds doesn't have curly hair but he gets commments anyway because he looks different from the rest of the family.

Oh yes red hair. Poor red heads they get asked all the time. Neither of my parents are red heads and everyone always asked my sister where she got her red hair. She hated that. She still gets it as an adult but now knows how to be snarky.


----------



## MidwifeErika (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mary* 
I have to admit, I'm not into it. When I see a toddler with one, I automatically assume it's the parents that want this.

I see it as a trend. I don't want my kids to have their identity tied up in how they look at such a young age. .

I have to say, when I see any toddlers hair, worn anyway at all I figure it is because it is what the parents want. Long hair, short hair, mullets, spikes, high and tights, ponytails, buzz cuts, etc.... first hair cuts are usually exactly what the parents want to see or are influenced by what the parent's hair looks like, and I guess I don't really see a problem with it.

I don't think my son with this haircut will be anymore tied up in his looks than if I shaved his head or never gave him a hair cut and let it all grow long. And all haircuts tend to follow trends, right? Think of how big the mullet used to be... gosh, everyboy in my 3rd grade class had one (and some of the girls too!) and yet, it isn't very common anymore. Or back when boys used to shave steps in the sides of their heads or shapes into their hair.... or back when all girls used to wear their hair really, really, really long..... it is all just following current trends and current tastes.

It is just a haircut, ya know?








:


----------



## sbm1001 (Jun 2, 2005)

I think the fauxhawks are too cute! I've gotten them for my two littlest ds' the past few haircuts.









Shannon


----------



## Sage_SS (Jun 1, 2007)

I think its cute.. I think most hairstyles on kids are cute.. EXCEPT the mullett!!! Parents should be fined!


----------



## LilahsMama (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hotwings640* 
I have to say, when I see any toddlers hair, worn anyway at all I figure it is because it is what the parents want. Long hair, short hair, mullets, spikes, high and tights, ponytails, buzz cuts, etc.... first hair cuts are usually exactly what the parents want to see or are influenced by what the parent's hair looks like, and I guess I don't really see a problem with it.

I don't think my son with this haircut will be anymore tied up in his looks than if I shaved his head or never gave him a hair cut and let it all grow long. And all haircuts tend to follow trends, right? Think of how big the mullet used to be... gosh, everyboy in my 3rd grade class had one (and some of the girls too!) and yet, it isn't very common anymore. Or back when boys used to shave steps in the sides of their heads or shapes into their hair.... or back when all girls used to wear their hair really, really, really long..... it is all just following current trends and current tastes.

It is just a haircut, ya know?







:


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hotwings640* 
I have to say, when I see any toddlers hair, worn anyway at all I figure it is because it is what the parents want.

I agree. In particular, I've known so many moms who seem so invested in their daughters having long hair. My (sweet, wonderful) MIL was literally _sad_ when her 25-year-old daughter cut her hair semi-short for the first time (actually it was still shoulder-length -- not really short at all).


----------



## MidwifeErika (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sage_SS* 
I think its cute.. I think most hairstyles on kids are cute.. EXCEPT the mullett!!! Parents should be fined!









Oh yeah? Well, my entire family is going to get matching mullets!
















Or maybe not. I had a mullet in 1989 and it really did not look so great on me


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hotwings640* 
I had a mullet in 1989 and it really did not look so great on me









I had a mullet at one point also. Business in the front, party in the back!







: WHAT was I thinking???







Joe had a mullet as a baby but on him it was CUTE. (It really _was_!!)

My 6 yo nephew has a mohawk- with his missing teeth & mohawk, he looks SO rotten!







(He IS rotten!)

I'd let Joe get one but he is currently letting his hair grow. It is pretty shaggy at this point!


----------

